# 91st Academy Awards 2019



## AsPika2219 (Jan 24, 2019)

The oscar is back! Get ready for voting nominees are here!

https://oscar.go.com/nominees



> *Best Picture:*
> 
> “Black Panther”
> “BlacKkKlansman”
> ...



Who win on this year? Vote it right now! Stay tune for live version at Dolby Theatre, Los Angeles, California, United States!
Date:- Sun, 24 Feb at 5:00 pm (GMT-8, depend on your time zones). Aired on ABC in America. Also aired on HBO etc.


----------



## Costello (Jan 24, 2019)

give that man the oscar


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 4, 2019)

> *Best Picture:*
> 
> “Black Panther”


I'm dumbfounded that one of Marvel's yearly sequels made it as a nominee.
But at the same time I want Black Panther to win the Best Picture prize, once that happens they could lose their title of *THE* awards.


----------



## Psychogoldred (Feb 9, 2019)

dAVID_ said:


> I'm dumbfounded that one of Marvel's yearly sequels made it as a nominee.
> But at the same time I want Black Panther to win the Best Picture prize, once that happens they could lose their title of *THE* awards.


I want it to win just to rub it in the faces of haters, I'm happy a superhero movie finally got some recognized by the academy, but others are quick to downplay it's impact.


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 9, 2019)

Psychogoldred said:


> I want it to win just to rub it in the faces of haters, I'm happy a superhero movie finally got some recognized by the academy, but others are quick to downplay it's impact.


>Bi-annual Marvel movie.
>Impact.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 25, 2019)

Academy Awards is now LIVE!!! Who the winner? Keep watching now!

UPDATES!

Look likes HBO ASIA was never aired on my country.... Also for other Asia-Pacific countries.... Just only Thailand can air this oscar on channel Cineplex.

WIINERS (Under progress)

Visit here for winners! 

https://oscar.go.com/news/winners/oscar-winners-2019-live-updates-to-come

Still aired right now (only in America under channel ABC).


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2019)

Bohemian Rhapsody and Rami Malek is an typical example for overhyping a bad and completly false rechered and produced film (songs are in wrong order as the originated,the Band had NO split and Live Aid was definetly NOT a reunion like in the film,the Band comes not the way together as in the film described,Freddies Solo Album(s) WAS an critical subject in the Band etc..)

With the pathetic "try" to give him an similar appearance to Freddie he more looks like an charakter from the Simpsons....he tries,he tries hard but he fails....no chance.It´s like Adam Lambert.He IS not Freddie,he don´t try it,he is ADAM LAMBERT.Not more.

2 Oscars for Audio/Audio editing ?? Well,thats QUEEN songs,what you´ve expected ?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 25, 2019)

WINNERS!!! 



> Best Pictures - "Green Book"
> Actress in Supporting Role - Regina King, "If Beale Street Could Talk"
> Actor in Supporting Role - Mahershala Ali, "Green Book"
> Foreign Language Film - "Roma"
> ...



Thank you for watching awards, but only in USA because of random problems lately....


----------

